# Leica Copies



## Heidi Rosser (Oct 25, 2020)

I've found I have quite an interest in Leica Copies these days. Amazingly the prices are seriously going up especially for the earlier ones.
Below are two examples I have.
The first one in brass with snakeskin came from Spain. It's a bit beat up looking but I quite like the patina. This is an early Zorki copy.
The second is a more recent copy. The thing that attracted me to this was the way it had the small indent around the viewfinder like some Leica ii's. I have not seen another copy like this.


----------

